# out of memory at line: 3



## Wired

Im getting this message. I suspect it means im out of ram right?   The problem with that is i have 1 gig of ram but in the task manager it only says im using about 400MB..?

Also i dont if you guys can help with this but I brought my computer into a have the mother bored swaped for one with pci-e.  but when i gave it to them it had 1 gig of ddr2 533. when i got it back i had ddr ram...WTH..should i bring it back?


----------



## PC eye

They swapped out a newer board for an older for the PCI-E slot there apparently! What cpu where you running on the first? AMD or Intel? The prices on AM2 boards have come down as well as on 775 models that run DDR2 memory. You should specified the use of the same hardwares(memory, cpu) on the new board. I think you got stuck with an older type board since something like a 478 or 939 board would be seen with DDR at this time.


----------



## apj101

> WTH..should i bring it back?


how are you getting this data?.... cpu-z? just make sure you had ddr2 before and not now



> in the task manager it only says im using about 400MB..?


are you sure you are not reading the page file (PF) usage


----------



## Wired

no um I thought that ment how much ram it was using but anyways i quess i need more ram right?

OH and umm...I had a p4 with 1gig of 533 ddr2 and when i got it back I had a P4 with ddr ram I dont why the hell they would downgrade my bored like that but..I guess ill bring it back in and ask for my old bored back. i just cant use the pci-e bc it only had a pci slot.


----------



## frost02

sounds like they did a switch and gave you an older board. not cool i suggest you take it back for sure.


----------



## PC eye

I would be irrate there a little. That's precisely what happened. They simply swapped a DDR board with a PCI-E capability for your AGP DDR2 model in stead of installing one that runs the memory you already had. For future reference make sure you specify the things you want if you go somewhere for upgrade.


----------



## apj101

sorry, but what method are you using to determine your ram type?
You say you are running ddr ram now....how do you know?


----------



## PC eye

If you want a good free tool for seeing a total breakdown on all hardwares grab the SIW 1.68 system information tool at http://www.gtopala.com/siw-download.html If you know the make and model of the board they installed the specifications will easily clear that up fast with one quick look.


----------

